
Who is hiring remote workers? - kaymaylove
I&#x27;m a JavaScript, jquery and PHP developer. I currently use and have experience with npm, nwjs, bulma, bootstrap, handlebars, sass, uglify and Jade.<p>I&#x27;m having a difficult time finding remote work and I seem to lose opportunities compared to others based on my resume alone. I&#x27;m passionate about learning and growing as the tech industry does. I&#x27;m all about automation and I&#x27;m currently building a robotic lawnmower :)
If you have any recommendations where to apply  or want to critique my resume, I appreciate all and any help.<p>Thanks!
======
mariojv
The team I'm on at Rackspace is hiring remote developers; application info is
here:
[https://github.com/CrashenX/rackspace_jobs/blob/d5735092f8f4...](https://github.com/CrashenX/rackspace_jobs/blob/d5735092f8f49c121a7f8a75e53b7fec09e7713f/private_cloud/operational-
fabric-developer.md)

------
smcnally
This outfit does a good job on Twitter:

[https://remote.co/remote-jobs/developer/](https://remote.co/remote-
jobs/developer/)

There are a few others.

Angel.co has Remote OK as a job search parameter

------
znq
We are always looking for talented people at Mobile Jazz[1] and Bugfender[2].
Best is to apply via our Jobs API[3]

[1] [https://mobilejazz.com](https://mobilejazz.com)

[2] [http://bugfender.com](http://bugfender.com)

[3] [http://mobilejazz.com/jobs](http://mobilejazz.com/jobs)

~~~
iDemonix
Applying via API is genius, I love it.

------
Mz
[http://gigworks.blogspot.com/2017/04/moonlight-work-for-
soft...](http://gigworks.blogspot.com/2017/04/moonlight-work-for-software-
engineers.html)

[http://gigworks.blogspot.com/2017/06/who-is-hiring-
mapped.ht...](http://gigworks.blogspot.com/2017/06/who-is-hiring-mapped.html)

------
stephenr
I got my start remote working with X-Team
([https://x-team.com](https://x-team.com)) and their sister company X-Five
(then called XHTMLized) ([https://www.xfive.co](https://www.xfive.co))

I don't know if they have any openings currently but definitely worth checking
them out in my opinion.

------
VirtruTyler
We are hiring remote workers. We're not looking for PHP developers, but you
can find a list of our openings here (Scroll to the bottom):
[https://www.virtru.com/careers/](https://www.virtru.com/careers/)

I'm one of the engineers, and can honestly say it's a great company to work
for.

~~~
mod
> We are a fun group and want to keep it that way, which means you should be
> comfortable speaking your mind, drinking a few beers, eating ramen, and
> geeking out about side projects.

That's a weird line to have in a job description for a remote position.

~~~
VirtruTyler
Fair point. We do have a handful of engineers local to the DC area. Also a
couple times per year our remote employees have the option to join us here in
DC for festivities on our dime.

One of the members of our team is an award winning grill master, so naturally
we bought a smoker for our office parties. Anyway, the point is that we do
occasionally get together for delicious food, beer, and geek out time. :)

~~~
3131s
Alcohol is a powerful drug. It's a little weird to put that expectation out
there, that your future employees will drink beer with you. I drink alcohol
occasionally in the absence of better drugs, but still, I'd probably choose
not to apply to a company on the basis of that comment (and also because I
don't want to be expected to socialize with coworkers).

~~~
mod
Well that's probably a good filter, then.

They obviously want to socialize.

~~~
3131s
There are other people that want to socialize and not drink though.

~~~
VirtruTyler
You're absolutely right, and those people are more than welcome to apply as
well. If our posting implies that drinking beers with your fellow engineers is
a hard requirement then that was a mistake on our part.

Your personal preferences, though, are a wonderful example of just how lucky
you and I are to work in this industry; Our skills are so sought after, that
we have an abundance of options available to us to find that exact right fit.
Maybe Virtru isn't the ideal place for you to work, but I'm certain there are
an abundance of places where you'd feel right at home.

Anyway, I genuinely appreciate the feedback and I'll pass it on to those
responsible for our job postings to see if they'd like to make any changes.

Take care!

------
trumbitta2
See: [https://weworkremotely.com/](https://weworkremotely.com/)

------
niico
If anybody is looking for a freelance or full-time remote UI Designer. I will
be happy to help you! Portfolio: [http://ngb.agency/](http://ngb.agency/)

------
tuananh
Bitnami is hiring
[https://jobs.lever.co/bitnami/c54f473a-17ec-4b73-9fb7-d1785f...](https://jobs.lever.co/bitnami/c54f473a-17ec-4b73-9fb7-d1785fe6de7a)

------
dirtylowprofile
Are the links provided in the comments applicable to other countries? I am in
Asia and just wondering if you are willing to hire developers on the other
side of the globe.

------
scalesolved
Got a link to your resume? Happy to give you some pointers. (3 years working
remotely so far and have been on a lot of hiring teams for remote positions).

~~~
kaymaylove
Thank you! Here it is:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Byx-u2b41nPlMkFvWmxCcDZiYjA...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Byx-u2b41nPlMkFvWmxCcDZiYjA/view?usp=sharing)

~~~
rpeden
I'm not the one who offered advice, but I've had to review plenty of resumes
in the past, and I have a couple of comments.

\- I really like the layout and design of your resume. I find it easier to
read and follow than 90%+ of the resumes I've seen over the years.

\- Your objective is pretty vague and non-specific. Don't feel bad about that.
Almost every 'Objective' section I've seen on resumes is the same. Consider
replacing it with a 'Summary' section instead. In this section, tell me who
you are and why I should hire you. Don't be afraid to sell yourself a little!

\- Your experience points are a bit vague. 'Development of web content
utilizing HTML 5, CSS 3 and Javascript' doesn't tell me much. What kind of
content did you develop? How many people used it? Also, writing 'Assisting in
the development of new technologies as they arise' doesn't really add to your
resume, because using new technology sort of comes with the territory when
you're working as a developer.

Don't take any of this as harsh criticism, because it isn't intended that way!
You've got valuable experience, and I love the design of your resume. When I'm
reading a resume, each sentence or bullet point is a chance to convince me to
interview you. As you read through each point on your resume, ask yourself if,
after reading that point, someone would be more inclined to interview you than
before. If not, try to add some detail or context that explains the business
value of what you did.

~~~
kaymaylove
Thank you so much. I really appreciate this advice and I'll revise my resume
to your valid points. :)

~~~
rpeden
You're welcome. I also just noticed that your resume says you started
university in 20011. I'm guessing you're either a time traveller, or you meant
to write 2011. :)

~~~
kaymaylove
Haha. Maybe that's what deterred all potential employers. Nonetheless, you
gave me solid and really good advice. Much appreciated! Have a great night

------
wolco
What country / timezone are you located in?

Personal experience is local jobs turn into remote positions easier than
trying to apply against 1000s of others.

~~~
kaymaylove
USA - Eastern

------
smt88
Email me at smt88hn@gmail.com

------
ThomPete
I am, send me a mail.

